# popular broadheads?



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

hey guys...i was just curious as to what kinds of broadheads you guys shoot with different setups. right now i am shooting a mathews switchback set at 72 lbs. with easton axis 340 gr. arrows tipped with crimson talon 100s. i like the way that the crimsons fly, but i was kindof dissapointed with the toughness of the blades. i was considering switching to mechanicals simply because they are supposed to fly just like fieldpoints, but i have always been distrusting of them. it seems now that there are more and more fixed bladed heads with makers that claim they will fly just like your field tips. what do you guys shoot? mechanicals or fixed blade? carbon arrows or aluminum? how do they fly? accurate? tough? feed me back...thanks guys.

kase


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

100 gr. Muzzy's w/carbon arrows. Haven't seemed to have any problems.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

125 Rocky's with Carbons. First year for the carbon arrows. Gotta say I love them.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Supreme 125's with easton ACC's. Great flight and consistant like field tips.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

100 gr rocket broadhead my choice it can break thru bones


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Muzzy 100 grainers come to my work again and we will hook you up with some good ones..
Bandhunter


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I also use Rocky Mountain 125's. But I still shoot 2413 aluminum arrows, too.

This setup has worked well for me and I see no reason to change.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i used to shoot 3 blade muzzy 100s...tough as hell but i couldn't get the accuracy out of them that i could out of the crimsons. you guys that are shooting the rocky mountain supremes with carbon arrows...what grain arrows are you shooting and what bow poundage, weight, etc.

kase


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

125gr Big Five With my 50lb bow with Carbons
125gr Thunderhead or Scorpion 125gr & Alley's on my heavier bows.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> you guys that are shooting the rocky mountain supremes with carbon arrows...what grain arrows are you shooting and what bow poundage, weight, etc.


Easton A/C/C series DP 3-39/440 and shoot at 55lbs with the "Mathews Standard." Rocky Mountain Supreme 125's for broadheads. (Since 1994)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Broadheads
1960 Bodkins
1966 Bear Razorheads
1970???? Wasps
1980 Satellites 
Since they came out I have shot the Thunderheads. I started with 125's now shoot 100's I like the triangular ferule. 
Carbon Express 200 Arrows
Parker Bow at 60 lbs


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I shoot Thunderhead 125's, had real good luck with them, Accurate and devastating.

huntin1


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

A good friend of mine uses Rocket Miniblasters and swears by them. I switched to them and after Saturday morning, I'll swear by them too. 
I am using the Miniblaster 3L (with the extended tips). They shoot like field points, and cut a big hole! (1.75 inch). That doe is in my freezer now! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

68# longbow - easton 2216's, bear razor heads ( I bought about 100 of them when an archery shop was going out of business) some of them have been thru four or five deer and still are fine.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i jsut started shooting slick tricks this year, 4 blade fixed. i shoot a 73 pound bowtech patriot with 340 axis. in testing these broadheads flew great, 5 inch groups at 50 yards and right with my field tips. today i took a deer with them at 30 yards and the damage was amazing. the deer looked like it was shot with a rifle, they smashed bone and the broadhead has NO damage. i am going to sharpen it up and take my deer with it. i am VERY impressed with these broadheads.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

This year I am also going with the slick trick's. They fly like field points and seem to be tough as all get out. Hopefully I will be able to tell you first hand accounts soon, but for now, they look good. In the past I have shot rocky mountain 3 blade 125's with great performance. The compact slick tricks and being all steel looks like what I want in a broadhead.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I live by my combo. XXX78 Eastons in 2216's and 125 grain Screw-in Snuffers. This combo has never let me down. They arn't very fast, but when you hit a deer they rip them up.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Slick trick's here also on my 340 axis with blazers. damage from them to be announced


----------



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

personally i will only shoot 2 kinds of broadheads. talons or muzzys. right now im shooting talons because i love the acuracy but your right the blades seem week. but if youve shot a deer with the talons the youve obviously seen the blood trail they leave behind. to me thats the important part. as for the muzzys if you want a hard hitting broadhead that can take any abuse shoot them.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

3 blade muzzy 100's


----------

